# Nail Gun



## SecretSquirrel (Jun 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! :rockon: 

What model do you have? The F-350S pneumatic or the cordless? Is this a new gun or something that has been in your possession for a while?

If cordless see if this helps; http://www.paslode.com/customerhelp/cleaning_pdf/cordless/clean_enhanced_30dfn-900420.pdf

You may want to consider posting questions of this type in the tools forum to get a better response.


----------



## jiggyjack (Mar 30, 2007)

liljohn41 said:


> I have a Paslode nail gun and when I pull the trigger the hammer comes out but it will not strip a nail. Any one can help me?? It is a framing gun
> liljohn


 
Sorry to be picky but it's called a Driver not a hammer.

In answer to your question a few quick things to check are;

1. Have you released the nail feeder? Or in the Impulses, Did you pull it back far enough to the point where it caught on the back edge of the nails?

2. Do you have the correct angle nails? Strip nails come in 21, 28, 33 degree angles. All Paslode Framers use 33.

Trim nailer's on the other hand can use straight But you must make sure you have the correct gauge.


----------



## liljohn41 (Aug 19, 2007)

OK hammer. Using right nails. Tried everything else. No good. Is air operated. Bought new


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

liljohn41 said:


> OK hammer. Using right nails. Tried everything else. No good. Is air operated. Bought new


Obviously the nails are not advancing forward under the driver blade. The two most common causes are old nails, where the strips have become bent or damaged in some way and have too much friction for the follower to push; or a bent magazine track. This is often not perceivable to the eye, but can be bent enough to stop the nails from advancing beacuse of friction. I assume the spring on the follower is not broken, and is pushing against the rack of nails.


----------



## vinnyb76 (Sep 26, 2007)

hello liljohn41 here is the manual for your gun (i think) the troubleshoot might be able to help you out.


----------



## vinnyb76 (Sep 26, 2007)

sorry, heres manual for pnuematic gun


----------

